# Appalach



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Rick hambric said:


> anybody up for a Sunday morning fly session around appalachicola? I’m down and my damn trolling motor batteries won’t hold a charge! }


I might be. Not sure yet Calling for 20 to 25 winds.


----------

